
Show HN: Turn your smartphone into a 3D controller with only a web app - konaraddio
https://github.com/konaraddio/web-riimote
======
konaraddio
I built a web app that turns your smartphone into a 3D controller (think Wii
remote). No need to install a mobile or desktop app.

Just visit [https://web-riimote.herokuapp.com](https://web-
riimote.herokuapp.com) on a smartphone (it'll be your controller) _and_ a
laptop/desktop (it'll be your display). Works best in Chrome.

Here's a video showing it in action:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2r1-lR6Xq8](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O2r1-lR6Xq8)
.

This project was inspired by the 2016 Android Experiments Winner
([https://experiments.withgoogle.com/3d-controller](https://experiments.withgoogle.com/3d-controller)).
The 2016 Android Experiments winner turns your smartphone into a 3D controller
using Chromecast and an Android app. But `web-riimote` demonstrates that it's
possible to do the same with only a web app.

Built with Vue.js and Node.js

